# Giant Defy Chain stay



## eviesdad (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help?

I have a Defy 2 2012. 

When I rub my finger along the chain stay on the drive side there is a section that feels pronounced - almost like a crack. On closer inspection it looks a little too perfectly formed to be caused by accident (if that makes sense). It is almost elliptical in shape and joins on the top. Unfortunately, I can't take a picture to show it properly.

I have never really noticed it before and wondered if I had a problem. Or is it there for a reason?

Is anyone else's like that? 

Thanks


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe it's the clear chainstay protector put there by Giant?


----------



## eviesdad (Mar 23, 2013)

robertg

Thank you. I have found it since then that it is indeed that. 

Despite having cleaned the bike many times before I had never noticed it as prominently as I did the other day. IT looks and feels like and got me into a bit of a panic.

I have since relaxed!


----------

